# Choosing a grinder



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm looking to get a grinder for my Gaggia Classic that I just bought second hand. I currently use my hario slim grinder which currently gives me a good workout every time I use it and does not offer me enough variation in grind size. One click coarser and the coffee gushes, one click too fine and it chokes my machine. So basically only one usable setting that gives me a 30ml shot in 20 secs (which is a tad too fast).

I'm looking between the Ibertal MC2 (£114) and the Baratza Virtuoso (£177). Having the Baratza would allow me to grind for my V60 and French Press as it's a stepped grinder. However, I have heard some people say that the Baratza grinders break down pretty frequently.

Does anybody have any experience with the new Baratza Encore that has just been released? It apparently can grind fine enough for espresso according to Baratza but I have yet to find reviews about it's capabilities. The price for it sits just nicely in between both the MC2 and the Virtuoso.

I'm also wondering whether it is better to bite the bullet and spend twice the amount to get the Preciso or the Vario. Both would be great as switching between grinding for espresso and V60 would be pretty effortless. Just out of curiosity, what is the the difference between a flat burr and conical burrs? The Vario is supposedly better than the Preciso but in what aspects?

I am highly tempted to just spend the money on the Vario or the Preciso and not having to upgrade later. (Next step would be the Mazzer Mini E)

Any thoughts on my choice of grinder? Any comments would definitely be appreciated, especially from those who have experience with both the MC2 and the Virtuoso.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a Preciso and after about 6 months the plastic adjustment ring broke. This was, I think, due to always grinding at a very fine setting (closer to Turkish which my VST basket required) causing a high level of stress on the plastic adjustment ring and perhaps not always being gentle when switching to brewed settings. The reason I chose the Preciso over the Vario was due to it being a conical burr grinder which supposedly gives a brighter flavour and produces less very fine particles, over flat burrs, at coarser grinds that would adversely affect your brew.

Up until the adjustment ring broke I was pretty happy with it as an overall performer but given the plasticy build quality I would lean towards the Vario. Baratza are however a totally fantastic company and are sending me 2 of their new reinforced adjustment rings and a v2.0 gearbox which apparently will increase longevity of the motor.

Lots of Vario owners on this forum who seem very happy with their purchases but no personal experience. For the same money as a Vario why not get an Encore and a second hand Mazzer









Here is a review of the Encore






Hope this helps?!?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Just worth pointing out that if you are looking at £114 as the price of an MC2 that this price from Happy Donkey is ex-VAT.

It's still great value for money!

Sent from Tapatalk 2


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

No problems with my MC2, I bought mine second hand via eBay - the timer switch had been fettled/broken (I guess the previous owner didn't realise you can't turn the timer off!) but it was a straightforward repair.

The MC2 is a nice bit of kit, not the quietest machine but for the price I can also vouch for it!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Having owned a Virtuoso and recently upgraded to a Vario I'd say it's well worth spending the extra.

The Virtuoso is great and I'd say it's actually probably a better machine for a beginner because there is less that can go wrong with it. For me it was either setting zero or 1 for espresso and they tended to be perfect. i.e you only tended to get one shot wrong before you got it right







With a grinder with lots more settings there's more room to get it wrong (as well as absolutely spot on).

Obviously a stepped grinder is a must if you want to switch between Brew and espresso unless you by a cheap 2nd grinder specifically for brews. To be honest I'm super happy with my Vario and would recommend it to anyone but saying that I'd also recommend the Virtuoso to any beginner with the proviso that you'll probably want to upgrade in 6months to a year to get the extra control something like the Vario will offer you. There's nothing like realising that your shot was 2 secs to quick and being able to adjust to get it spot on with a couple of tiny adjustments


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You mention the Mini-e as the next step up, thats quite a jump in price. £500+ new and £300-400 2nd hand depending on age and condition.

My experience is with Mazzers - infinately adjustable , bomb proof build quality, superb grind quality.

Once they settle in after a few months use (ie the burrs are seasoned) , they tend to have a narrow 'sweet-spot' band of 12-15mm on grind setting.


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for all the comments and opinion shared! After a closer look at the encore, I think getting an MC2 or the Virtuoso would suit my purposes better. The Preciso or the Vario is currently a bit too expensive for my student budget at the moment, unless a second hand one turns up. I wouldn't mind spending the little bit more for a used one.

The mazzer mini E is very much a dream, coupled together with a Rocket Giotto.









I really wish I could afford the Vario but it being twice the price as the Virtuoso I can't justify it.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I love this










Saving up as we speak ;o)


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Who wouldn't?







It's such a beauty.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Would need a PID to keep me from upgrade-itis


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe the only other machine that might tempt me to upgrade is the Kees' Speedster.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

joshuachan28 said:


> Maybe the only other machine that might tempt me to upgrade is the Kees' Speedster.


If I'm spending huge money I want variable pressure control or nothing.

At the moment I think that only allows for a GS/3.

Or I could just make do with a 2 group Slayer machine....hmmm 3 PIDs, pre-heat tank and just general awesomeness.


----------

